

Google and Popeye the Sailor Man - JVRudnick
http://www.canuckseo.com/index.php/2009/12/08/google-and-popeye-the-sailor-man/
Today marks the birthday of E.C. Segar, the cartoonist creator of Popeye, that comic cartoon hero from the 1920’s and Google has made the pix shown here, come up on our google.ca page as their logo...
======
JVRudnick
hey...good stuff, JVR!

